
Blockchain to Revolutionize the Coffee Supply Chain - equalunique
http://fortune.com/2017/10/24/blockchain-coffee-bext360/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Using blockchain as an uncountable noun like that is like saying "database
will revolutionize the ______ supply chain."

They aren't talking about Blockchain technology as a whole, though - rather a
specific Blockchain.

I wish the Fortune editor thought this through and added an "A" to the title.

Rant over.

